# Fatal Trap 12 using HAST on shutdown



## hblandford (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi All,

I have HAST running with ucarp (on a lagg) to swap a ZFS pool between primary and secondary nodes.

I can stop and start ucarp and watch the role swap happily from one box to the other time after time.

My problem comes when I shutdown the master.  I run `# shutdown -r now` and away it goes.  On the secondary, it will detect it needs to become the master.  However, about 33% or 50% of the time it will die with a Fatal Trap 12 :-(

It doesn't matter which way round I do it.  Both boxes suffer the same problem.  I am running RELENG_8 from 2 days ago.  I have only be playing with this since 8.1R but it has happened on all versions I have tried.

Anyone have any suggestions on what I should be looking at?

Thanks,

Hugh


----------



## phoenix (Sep 10, 2010)

Showing the trap message would be helpful, as it will show the process(es) running when the trap happens.

As a test, have you tried it using devd and carp(4) instead of ucarp?  Michael Lucas did a couple of blog posts on it, using a variation of the scripts/configs I came up with for this when HAST was initially announced.


----------

